# Give me something scary and thrilling to read



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'm looking on Amazon and on Barbes N Noble and I see a lot of interesting books out there but I need some suggestions here. I'm getting surgery done and going to be laying in bed for awhile. I need a good book to read. Anybody have any suggestions on what I should buy? I'd appreciate them a lot. 

I don't care if the book is new or old, but it has to be horror related. If I've already read it I'll let you know. Sorry I haven't been around that much, but this has been a rough year for me. Thanks for understanding.


----------

